# Ground Breaker (my first one)



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I made this ground breaker over the past few days. The spine is PVC the ribs are coat hanger covered in mache strips. The head is a foam skull from Target or Walgreens. Coat of drylock then Spar urethane. Stiltbeast method of corpsesing with plastic wrap. Final paints were done with an air brush and dry brush.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you put that together in a couple three days? I think I have to hate you now

Just kidding The coloring is perfect and I really like the look you got with the skull.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I kind of love him! I really like the way the 'skin' is pulled back over his teeth like he is grinning crazily, or grimacing in pain. You did a great job, and you are a wizard to get it done in three days. Yay you!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is great and in 3 days, you are a builder and a half!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome job! I really like the proportions on him. Do you plan to make more of them?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

There is alot of nice work there. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## HauntArmada (Mar 16, 2012)

Nicely done! It looks great! I can't help but think of one of the skeletons from Army Of Darkness.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone...sorry to mislead I guess I should have used 'several' instead of a 'few' Im thinking more like 10 days. Just started on the second Ill post pics soon. Also the arms are movable and pose-able


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work, and quick too. All those little bits and bones showing through make it very wicked looking!


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice job and in only three days! I like how the ribs show through! You should make more.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Three days....three weeks....DZ??? Bottom line is...he is AWESOME....just bow and say thank you....don't make me kneel...ha ha!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like the look. He has the old dried up mummified look to him.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I really like the coloring on him, very well done!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nicely done.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

You know it really looks like the top half of a skeleton. No really, Great Job there!!! Well done!!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

that's awesome!!.. I know for us the base would have to be larger.. our yard is a slope.. but wow.. it looks fantastic!!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

that looks GREAT!


----------

